

Ask HN: Adding Paypal to Website - brudgers

I'm putting together a new site in ASP.Net.  I considering using the automatic button generating tools provided with my Paypal Account. Currently sales are done via Paypal email.<p>What security concerns should I have?<p>What technical concerns (besides my skill level) should I have?
======
togasystems
Those buttons are just a small bit of HTML form code. The button re-directs to
their site. You can include some call back features on your site, such as a
thank you page.

Using the buttons is the easiest way of integrating. If you are selling a
number of products, then you will most likely need to eihter integrate an
existing shopping cart or create your own.

